# Necesito Diagrama De 4200pmx - 2q de una consola MCK



## amochii (Dic 20, 2012)

Por favor necesito por que se quemaron unas resistencias y junto con estas el valor de reemplazo!!
Desde ya muchas gracias señores!!


----------



## JESUSLEANDRO21 (Abr 10, 2017)

Hola yo tengo el mismo problema consegui este plano es de un mitzu 1308 segun me dijeron es el mas similar yo consegui repararlo pero me quedo con ruido el mixer adjunto el diagrama


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

Con ruido los dos canales o uno solo ?


----------



## JESUSLEANDRO21 (Abr 11, 2017)

Con ruido en los dos canales y cuando subo el *v*olumen se satura mucho y la vo*z* casi desapare*c*e


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

¿ Que tuviste que reemplazarle ?


----------



## JESUSLEANDRO21 (Abr 11, 2017)

Bueno varias cosas transistores :2sc5200,2sa1943,2n5551,c2073,a940 resistencias :560k,270k,470homs,100homs y un diodo in4148 igualmente tenia tres resistencias carbonizadas que desconosia el valor conel plano descubri dos que son de 100 homs que esta pegada ala base del a940 y otra ala base del c2073 segun el plano, pero hay una resistencia que me falta que esta en desde el emisor del c2073 ala base del transitor 2sc5200 una es de 10homs la nolose por que no es el mismo plano yo puse un precet de 100 k y fui bajandolo y probando el bolumen subio y se escucha pero muy saturado cuando lo subo



Estan son las resistencias que tengo en duda pero en diagrama dice que van estas, la ultima que esta carbonisada nose de que valor es ahi fue donde puse el precet de 100k y fui bajando hasta llegar a 100 homs por que no se escuchaba nada ahora se escucha levanta volumen pero muy saturado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2017)

Indicame  cual sería la resistencia misteriosa  en el plano pdf que conseguiste


----------



## menendezesoj (Sep 2, 2018)

Hola buen día. Tengo una placa igual. De las que pides solo se aprecia una las demás las tengo carbonizadas.  La que está pegada al 2sc5200 su valor es de 10 ohms ambas que van en línea son del mismo valor


----------



## lupin cortes (Ene 14, 2019)

aqui hay algo, haber si sirve de algo.


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 21, 2019)

Hola buenos días, dejo unas fotos en UHD del amplificador 4200PMX - 20 para un futuro, por si a alguien le vuelve a pasar lo mismo con las resistencias carbonizadas, para que tengan una referencia de los valores de las mismas, este en particular corresponde al modelo MC100/4 y marca MCK. Saludos

PD: Debido al gran peso de las fotos, las tuve que subir en un archivo comprimido en varias partes.


----------



## bastard (Sep 15, 2022)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Hola buenos días, dejo unas fotos en UHD del amplificador 4200PMX - 20 para un futuro, por si a alguien le vuelve a pasar lo mismo con las resistencias carbonizadas, para que tengan una referencia de los valores de las mismas, este en particular corresponde al modelo MC100/4 y marca MCK. Saludos
> 
> PD: Debido al gran peso de las fotos, las tuve que subir en un archivo comprimido en varias partes.


*B*uenas tardes*,* no puedo ver los archivos me marca que est*á*n rotos


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 15, 2022)

Me los acabo de descargar y los he descomprimido sin problema. De todas formas, he vuelto a comprimir la carpeta en varias partes de nuevo. A ver si te deja ahora. Si tienes problemas juntando los archivos y descomprimiendo, usa otra versión del winrar más actual
Saludos


----------

